
Laptop With a Mission Widens Its Audience - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/04/technology/circuits/04pogue.html?ex=1349150400&en=12d8a1ff28c4df27&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
carter
WOW! That's a great idea! Multi-charge batteries, light weight, opensource,
reliability, low cost. I imagine a boy from Tanzania sitting with this laptop
among the trees and creating something new, cool. Something US and EU people
couldn't imagine.

And the wireless mesh connection feature is astonishing too!

